# Old: Superbowl-Trailer zum neuen Film von M. Night Shyamalan



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Old: Superbowl-Trailer zum neuen Film von M. Night Shyamalan* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Old: Superbowl-Trailer zum neuen Film von M. Night Shyamalan*


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2021)

Ich muß mir erstmal noch den Film "Glass" von ihm angucken.
Ansonsten mag ich seine Filme, wobei auch ein paar schwache dabei waren.

Zum neuen Film: Die Story klingt interessant.


----------

